# How big was your overdue baby?



## redneckhippy

For anyone who had an overdue baby, how big was the baby when born? My baby was measuring almost 8 lbs at 38 weeks +5 & I'm now 40 weeks +3 with no signs of baby coming yet. I'm worried how big he will be when he finally comes.


----------



## felix555

Born at 42w+2d and weighed 7lb 7oz.


----------



## ClairAye

Not mine (born at 40 + 1 (8lb 3oz) and 39 + 4) but I was 6 days over and 10lb 0.5oz.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My 1st was 2 weeks late, 9lbs 15oz. His growth as monitored as my fundal height was large and he supposedly didn't get any bigger in the last couple of weeks. Second was a week late and weighed 8lbs.


----------



## kaths101

My first was 10 days overdue and 7lbs 8 and second was 8 days late and 10lb 11!!

I honestly don't see it as overdue, just that was the date they were meant to arrive, don't worry about him being too big, trust your body!
As you see I have had 2 very different sized babies but they both felt the same giving birth


----------



## embo216

My 3rd was 40+16 and he was 8lb 12. I thought he'd be a lot bigger as my 1st was born on her due date and was 9lb 3 and my 2nd was 2 weeks early and 8lb 9! So I was pregnant 4 weeks more and he was only 3ozs bigger!


----------



## kathryn06

My daughter was 7 days late, weighed 6lb 10. 
X


----------



## Kess

My LO wasn't overdue, born at 40w 4days which is early for a first baby (most 1st babies born at 41weeks) and 9lbs 5oz, but nothing to worry about - easy, quick labour, probably partly because his weight meant gravity helped!

But I wanted to say that weight guesstimates in utero are notoriously inaccurate, they can be up to a pound out either way IIRC!


----------



## alex_22

6 days late and 6lb 12oz x


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle was 10 days late and weighed 7lb 4oz

Tiny considering I had GD and they originally induced me at 37 weeks but the induction failed


----------



## Chelle26

40+4 and 8lb 6oz he was smack on what they estimated x


----------



## Lauraxamy

My first baby was 13 days over due and she weighed 7lbs 6oz. My second was four days early and weighed 8lbs 2oz - crazy as you'd expect it to be the other way around, even more crazy that I measured 3-4 weeks behind with both of them, cant understand that with my eldest but not my youngest.


----------



## lisaalove

DS1 was born at exactly 41 weeks. He was 8lbs 3oz.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

15 days late ... 9lb


----------



## AngelofTroy

10 days late, 8lbs 8.5oz


----------



## Lil_Pixie

10 days late, 9 lb 15 oz x


----------



## Natasha2605

12 days late, 8lbs 8.5.


----------



## Iveneverseen

My First was 8days late and weighed 8lbs.
My second was 9 days late and weighed 9lbs 4oz.
My third was 8 days EARLY and weighed 8lbs 12oz.


----------



## staralfur

My LO was 8 days late and 8lbs7oz.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

My first was 9 days early and 6 pounds 9 ounces. Second baby 4 days over and 8 pounds 11 ounces and delivered her sunny side up with no issues.


----------



## raggamuffin82

40+4 and 9lbs 3oz. And yes, ultrasound measurements can be off by 2 lbs, so I wouldn't put any stock in that!


----------



## Harley Quinn

40+6 and 9 lb. 4 oz.


----------



## flosie

11 days out and she was 6lb 7


----------



## minties

Thomas was 6 days overdue and 7lbs 4oz.


----------



## oneway

40+5 and he was 10 lbs 2 oz.


----------



## BunnyN

First was 10 days over and weighed 9lb 5oz but 2nd was 5 days early and was almost 11lb so I just seem to have big babies! Both births went very well though. 4 stitches with the first, none with the second despite his size.


----------



## mum140381

14 days over 9lb 1 boy
7 days over 8lb 3 girl
14 days over 8lb 13 girl
7 days over 8lb 5 girl

my other 2 where early x


----------



## cupcakekate

my daughter was 40+3 and weighed 6lb12oz and my son was 40+6 and was 7lb4oz


----------



## kosh

42 + 2 and weighed 3.90kg (sorry no idea how much that is in pounds!)


----------



## marchsammy

10 days overdue & 9lb 8


----------



## Perplexed

DD was born at 41 weeks and she was around 7 lb 3!


----------



## Tattoo

9lb 10oz, ten days late!


----------



## Kassy

42 weeks, she was 8lb 12oz.


----------



## Sesity

4 days late, 10 lb 8oz x


----------



## QueenQueso

My first was born at 41w5d, 7lbs12oz, 19.5 inches.
My second, 41w1d, 7lbs13oz, 21 inches.


----------



## Nina83

40+4 and 7lb 1oz (3.23kg)
She was estimated 7lb 15oz (3.6kg)

That doesn't sound like a lot of a difference but apparently 3.6kg is above average and they were shocked she came out "that small" *shrug*


----------



## sue_88

41+5 was 8lb 7oz


----------



## FlowerFairy

All 3 born at 41 weeks.
Weights 
7lb 11
8lb 5
8lb 6
Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

All 3 were 12 days late.
8lb 14oz
8lb 1oz
8lb 12.5oz


----------



## auntsas

41.5 weeks 20 hours of pitocin to birth a 9Lb 4o


----------



## xprincessx

8lb 9oz at 42+4


----------



## aimee-lou

Mine are all in my signature. Growth scans are not an exact science. you have 2 lbs either way as they're that innacurate. I had growth scans with DS2 and 3. DS2 was predicted to be 9 lb (incorrect! lol) and DS3 was predicted to be about 8lb which while not far off, was still 10oz away lol.


----------



## NotNic

Not very. At 40+5 he was 7lb7oz. My first born at 39+0 was 8lb


----------



## spunky84

Had DD at 41+6 and she was 6 lb 4.2 oz. I can't imagine how small she would have been if she was born on time or early!


----------



## teal

8lbs 11oz at 41 weeks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4 days late 8lb 10oz
2 x 9 days late 7lb 11oz & 8lb 7oz.


----------



## MrsVenn

DD - 16 days late, 7,12.

DS - 8 days late, 9,01.


----------



## amelia26

9lb 3oz at 42+2


----------



## smileyfaces

40+13 and 7lbs 12oz

40+5 and 8lbs

Just to reassure you, I had a scan at 38 weeks with ds2 and was told he was 8lb 2oz already. Midwives palpated me at 40 weeks and told me to expect a 10lb'er. He was born 5 days overdue at 8lbs exactly. They do get it very wrong sometimes.


----------



## skyraaa

My first dd 41weeks 7lb 11oz , second dd 41 and 5 7lb 8oz


----------



## DebbieF

41+2 7lb 13oz


----------



## sarah34

41+6 and 7lb 6oz xxx


----------



## vhal_x

40+5 7lb4oz x


----------



## amytrisha

7lb 2oz at 41 weeks. x


----------



## vickyandchick

8lbs 12oz at 41+1


----------



## mummy2_1

41+4 <3 7lbs 5oz <3


----------



## Zephram

41+2 and 3.9kg (8lbs 9)


----------



## FlowerFairy

Just to add today. Baby 4 born at 40+3 weighing..... 10lb 1oz!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhio92

40+1 - 7lb
41 - 8lb 

I have very exact babies :haha:


----------



## lau86

1st 42 weeks, 6lb 13, second 41+6, 7lb 11, so not that big at all


----------



## 30mummyof1

40+12 8lb x


----------



## MrsKChicago

Teddy was 11 minutes short of 41 weeks, and 6lbs, 15oz. Just a little guy :)


----------



## laura109

41 weeks and 3 days (ten days over) 7lb 9 oz


----------



## Clarabell543

42 weeks 9lb7


----------



## AK89

41+1 - 7lb 12


----------



## lola_90

11 days over and 10lb exactly. I was scanned earlier the day I have birth to check if he was engaged and they estimated him to be 8lb!


----------



## redneckhippy

OP here. In the end my LO came on 40+5 and he was 7 lb 12 oz. :)


----------



## londonangel

redneckhippy said:


> For anyone who had an overdue baby, how big was the baby when born? My baby was measuring almost 8 lbs at 38 weeks +5 & I'm now 40 weeks +3 with no signs of baby coming yet. I'm worried how big he will be when he finally comes.

I went 12 days overdue with my first child and she still only weighed 7lb 12oz!


----------



## Elo5

8lb 11oz 41 + 3 overdue :)


----------



## goneawry

I was induced at 12 days over, DS weighed 9lb 8oz.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

40+4 at 7lb 1oz


----------



## Odd Socks

40+5, 8lb 4oz.

DD1 arrived on her due date & was 7lb 1.5oz.


----------



## Twag

10 days late and 8lb 7oz


----------



## Indi84

40+14 7lb 12oz


----------



## AmeliePoulain

41 weeks - 7lb 1oz


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My eldest was exactly a week overdue and he weighed 8lb 5oz x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

9 days overdue, 6 lb 3 oz 

Apparently once you go overdue the baby can actually start to drop weight a bit as the placenta can begin to deteriorate or something like that x


----------



## hanni

8 days late and 9lb 3!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

40+4, 8 lb 10 oz


----------



## babyv13

8 days late and 7lbs 14oz :)


----------



## Clucky as

8 days over and i ah a ten pound three bouncing baby boy. ended up in a c section.


----------



## ellahopesky

1st - 7 days late - 7pounds 11.5ounces

2nd - 6 days late - 8pounds 11ounces

3rd - 4 days late - 8pounds 8ounces


----------



## mummy2_1

11days late boy 7lbs 5oz


----------



## Leo_Mumma

12 days over and induced and was told my little man was going to be at least 9lb. He was 7lb 3oz! Teeny little thing lol


----------



## rachybaby85

14 days late and 8lb 13.5oz, she came out the sunroof :) although scan at 38 weeks predicted her to be 9lb 7oz!!!!


----------



## banana07

DS1 was 9/10 days late and 8lbs 3oz and DS2 was one day late and was 8lbs 6oz.


----------



## auntsas

9 days late and mine was 9 pounds 4 ounces


----------



## jodilee6

40+4 and my titch was 7lb 2oz


----------



## victoria1987

DS was 4 days late at 7lb 11oz 

Those scans are pretty unreliable at that stage. I had a u/s at 38.5 weeks because I was measuring small and they estimated at 6lb baby... no way he gained 2lb in a week and a half!


----------



## Perplexed

i posted about dd before...

dd 41 wks & 7 lb 4 oz
ds 40+4 wks & 8 lb 4 oz


----------



## Amalee

8 days past the due date, my baby boy was 9lb 13oz.


----------



## kerrie24

My daughter was 8 days overcooked and 8lbs10 and my son was 9 days over and 10lb5 x


----------



## Spudtastic

Dd was 5 days overdue and weighed 6lb 14oz.


----------



## Samantha1991

My son was 11 days overdue 6lb


----------

